# Probleme mit UDP



## heltef (8. Mrz 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich arbeite an einem Projekt, dass verlangt Daten zwischen Mikrocontroller und PC per Ethernet (UDP) auszutauschen.
Daten zum Microcontroller zu senden habe ich schon geschafft. 
Aber das Problem liegt jetzt da Daten vom Mikrocontroller zu empfangen. 
Die Pakete werden vom Mikrocontroller versendet und kommen am Pc laut Wireshark an. Ich habe den Port in der Firewall freigeschaltet.
Wenn ich Wireshark laufen lasse "empfängt" mein Java Programm auch die Daten aber wenn ich Wireshark stoppe passiert in meinem Java Programm auch nichts mehr. 

Was mache ich Falsch? Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe. 



Ich habe zum Empfangen den Quelltext aus "Java 7 - Mehr als eine Insel" -- 11.19 entnommen und nur den Port angepasst.


```
import java.io.IOException;
import java.net.*;

public class UDPServer
{
  public static void main( String[] args ) throws IOException
  {
    DatagramSocket socket = new DatagramSocket( 8498 );

    while ( true )
    {
      // Auf Anfrage warten

      DatagramPacket packet = new DatagramPacket( new byte[1024], 1024 );
      socket.receive( packet );

      // Empfänger auslesen

      InetAddress address = packet.getAddress();
      int         port    = packet.getPort();
      int         len     = packet.getLength();
      byte[]      data    = packet.getData();

      System.out.printf( "Anfrage von %s vom Port %d mit der Länge %d:%n%s%n",
                         address, port, len, new String( data, 0, len ) );
    }
  }
```

Gruß Fabi


----------

